# Looking for a good place in vermont/mass/NH



## Anonymous (Jun 3, 2002)

I'm planning on going up north in July.   I'm looking for a good place to go backpacking, preferably where I could setup camp and do some fun day hikes.  Maybe a couple different peaks, or some such thing that makes the day hike worth it.

PLan on going full backpacking and all,  so I dont want a "camp site" place....just a good area to enjoy that isnt too crowded.  I prefer a more quiet, wild area....even "overgrown" is good for me.


----------



## Mike P. (Jun 4, 2002)

*NH, VT & MA*

In NH, so many choices that itwould be hard to pick one.  Many trails allow for setting up camp & day hiking from base camp.  Great Gulf & DryRiver Wilderness in the Presidential area, many areas in the Pemi Wilderness, Some in Sandwich Range & along ME/NH border also.  For NH, your best bet is to get a White Mtn. Guide.

For VT, the Greens run in a long line so base camp hiking is harder.  An two nighter from Stratton Pond would be doable but some  would liely find it not challenging enough for two nights.  (It's a great one nighter)

For MA, South Taconic & Greylock offer some options but again, the terrain is somewhat limited for more than a night or two tops.

Catskills & Adirondacks offer options almost as varied as NH.  The highest peaks in any state does not offer too much in overgrown but non-high peak areas in NY & areas in NH (Sandwich, NH/ME border, Dry River) offer best chances of seeing few people.


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 4, 2002)

i'd second the above recommendations of The Pemi or Great Gulf Wilderness.  especially the Pemi and especially during the week... if you plan carefully enough, you might not see another soul after you leave trail head until you return to your car.

also, both of the above areas give you many options for interesting peaks to hike over the course of a few days.


----------



## SherpaKroto (Jun 5, 2002)

*Dry River Area is a nice quiet option*

Heading up near Dry River Falls gives you some good day hike options, with or without peaks. From this area, you could head to Mizpah or Lakes, bag Isolation, Jackson, Pierce, Ike, Washington, Monroe easily, and return that evening. A nice quiet area - look into it! - SherpaKroto


----------



## Greg (Jun 5, 2002)

The Pemi, Dry River, and Great Gulf are all great suggestions. I primarily basecamp and these areas are all perfect for that. Here are some pics from various basecamp trips:

*Pemi Base Camp*

*Washington from Dry River*

*Miscellaneous* (First 15 pics are from trips to summits from basecamps in either the Great Gulf or Dry River)


----------



## voodoochile13 (Jun 11, 2002)

In New Hampshire, there are many spots to just get away. The White Mountains area. I usually head up towards Franconia Notch. May see quite a few people at first, but once in the deep woods, not many people around. In Maine, Baxter State park region. Not just in the park, but many trails throughout the area. Would be best to get some desent maps of the areas.


----------

